# XD questions



## tanderson2001 (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a S&W Sigma and want to trade up. It is an OK weapon, especially for the price; but I want a more accurate gun.

I like the XD as well as the S&W M&P and the Springfield 1911 mil-spec. Forgive my ignorance, but I have two questions about the XD.

1. Am I right at assuming that the XD is a single action weapon? Their site refers to the striker status indicator so I assume this is because it is SA or DA/SA. 

2. If it is single action, can you de-cock it?

I do plan to hold each weapon before deciding, but I'm one that has to research every purchase to death before making a decision. :lol:


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

There's a lot of info on the XD triggers. Google it. I haven't fully understood it. I just never really bothered to do so. I think it's sort of a hybrid. 

I can tell you that you cannot decock the XD.


----------



## soldierboy029 (Jan 2, 2008)

The gun is cocked right after you pull the slide back and will stay that way until the trigger is pulled. You have to have the grip safety depressed and pull through the trigger safety to make this happen though. On a GLOCK you are cocking it as you pull back on the trigger whereas on a XD it already is that is the only difference between the triggers on these guns.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> There's a lot of info on the XD triggers. Google it. I haven't fully understood it. I just never really bothered to do so. I think it's sort of a hybrid.
> 
> I can tell you that you cannot decock the XD.


I'm with PH, it's kind of a hybrid. I'd be willing to bet the BATF classifies it as a single action because it's already cocked when you pull the trigger. It's not a DA/SA either because the trigger pull is the same for all shots. It's not like you have a long first pull and and all the others are short.

No decocking. You want to decock it, unload it and dry fire. It's the only way.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I have the XD 45 Service and the M&P9c. 

The XD is a single action striker fired pistol.

As mentioned, the trigger is the only way to decock. Clear the weapon, point in a safe direction, and pull the trigger.

The M&P is slightly different, as the striker is moved just a hair back, before the striker is released. I'd still call it a single action striker fired pistol, however. The M&P also has no decocker except for the trigger.

My XD-45 and M&P9c do not have notably different trigger pulls. On a scale, they might be waaaay different, but my hands don't note a huge difference.

Both can have trigger work done by a competent smith, or brave soul, and end up with a crisp and clean 3.5 pound trigger break. The XD will require parts (Springer Precision is siad to have a very good kit) and the M&P just needs a few areas polished, and the firing pin block safety reshaped a bit.

Both have a vastly longer pull than any 1911 single action, but can be shortened. Springer also makes a replacement trigger bar that accomplishes this for the XD. I've seen ads that Bowie can shorten the pull of an M&P, but I'm not sure what is done.


----------

